# RT2500 with WRT54G router

## The NeurOne

hi here is my pb (i'm french)

 :Arrow:  here is my config hrdware: 

routeur linksys WRT54G act as gateway and AP wifi ( IP : 10.0.0.77 with wep enabled)

linksys WMP54G with chip ralink RT2500

an other card wmp54g on a windows config work well

 :Arrow:  her is my /etc/conf.d/net content

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.2 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

essid_ra0="BoiteCranienne"

key_BoiteCranienne="s:maclefWEP enc open"

mode_ra0="managed"

route_BoiteCranienne=( "default via 10.0.0.77" )

config_ra0=( "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

 :Arrow:  config

kernel 2.6.13

rt2500 emerged

Without X server so RAConfig2500 return that i don't find x server

 :Exclamation:  I NEVER SET UP BOTH CARD AT SAME TIME  :Exclamation: 

when i run /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start

here in the answer i get  : 

ra0 connected to "BoiteCranienne" at 00:12:17:c7:77:5b in managed mode on channel1 (WEP enabled- open)

so i think (mabe bad) that mi card was good set up and functional ! nothing ...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

when i ping the card IP it work fine

when i ping the AP IP i get this : 

host destination host unreachable

when i ping the card fron the AP, i get same answer "!H"

the green light of the card is on and sometime blink

i tried manual config with iwconfig, and same result.

i don't know what to do .....

help me please

----------

## Adrien

 *The NeurOne wrote:*   

> essid_ra0="BoiteCranienne"
> 
> key_BoiteCranienne="s:maclefWEP enc open"
> 
> mode_ra0="managed"
> ...

 

Hi!   :Smile: 

If you put this in /etc/conf.d/net, it won't work ever!

The appropriate file is: /etc/conf.d/wireless

Are you sure the AP and the card are on the same channel? By the way, channel 1 is forbidden in France. Isn't it?

Have you tried when the WEP encryption is disabled?

----------

## The NeurOne

hi, 

if y put it in wireless, i have tu put it away from  net ?

and /etc/init.d net.ra0 ill always work ?

i read in a wireless.example that the wireless informations can be in net or wireless, so both are goot place !

 :Arrow:  yes both on channel 1.  even il forbiden in france, it's still possible to use it !

'ill try an other chan, (but this one work fine with my windows config)

 :Arrow:  i tried with and without wep encryption, same effect : don't ping .

 :Arrow:  when i tcpdume on ra0 i get this message : 

10:51:01.077001 arp who-has 10.0.0.77 tell serveur

----------

## The NeurOne

no other idea ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## wjb

I have a WAG54G and a Belkin RT2500 which are now working well together. It was a big struggle to make this happen though.

The only active lines I have in /etc/conf.d/net are

```
iface_ra0="192.168.1.10 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="ra0/192.168.1.1"
```

My /etc/conf.d/wireless contains only:

```
key_meee="XXXX-XXXX-XX enc open"

preferred_aps=( "meee" )

associate_order_ra0="forcepreferred"
```

- this is mostly to stop it wasting time searching for a network at boot time. (I am not sure why the key is in this file and is in the dat file below)

/etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat is where I put most of my settings. At the time I did this (May/June), iwconfig did not seem to be changing these values properly (but it was reading them ok)

```
[Default]

CountryRegion=0

WirelessMode=0

SSID=meee

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=11

AuthMode=OPEN

EncrypType=WEP

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=XXXXXXXXXX

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

TXBurst=0

TurboRate=0

BGProtection=0

ShortSlot=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2312

FragThreshold=2312

PSMode=CAM

```

- theres a readme file that says what the values are. I think I left most of them alone. I kept running iwconfig after making changes/restarting and eventually it started to report some sort of signal to the router. I was unable to ping it though.

Something else I did was use the route command to set the default gateway for ra0 to be the IP address of the router. Before this, it was set  to use eth0 as the default gateway, which I thought was no good. Once I had done this, the network started to work - pings worked and everything connected up properly.

----------

## The NeurOne

well thx, i'll try this tomorow, 

and feedback results !

----------

## The NeurOne

you put in /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat 

this : 

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=XXXXXXXXXX 

WPAPSK=abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

but what is XXXXX ??

----------

## wjb

 *Quote:*   

> Key1Str=XXXXXXXXXX

 

- The XX... is the WEP key without "-". In my case this is just 10 hex digits.

I don't think WPAPSK matters if WEP is being used.

You should be able to check what is going on by running iwconfig after making changes. Also try RaLink RT2500 Config (on the Internet menu) as this should also be able to confirm it can see the router.

----------

## The NeurOne

ok for the key, ....

but ite get strange for me to see WEP config parameter, when trying WPA, 

ps : i don't have any WM, so RAConfig don't work

----------

## wjb

No idea about the WPA it was there so I left it. Cos I might want to have a go wiv it later.

You got it going yet?

----------

## The NeurOne

no  :Sad: 

----------

## wjb

If you restart what do you see? i.e. is the rt2500 driver happy?

# /etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart

What does iwconfig report? i.e. is there any signal?

# iwconfig

What does route say?

# route

----------

## The NeurOne

etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart fine and apparently act without any pb !

iwconfig repport "all good" with signal >80% 

good IP good ESSID

...

route says nothuin particular, 

the default GW route is good set with the ra0 iface !

Well i think that : 

My iface connect successfully with AP 

---> i say that, because after connection i can get signal:xx/100 (where x >80) and i can get AP' MAC address

So i thik the iface just get connection with AP but cannot dial with AP .

----------

## wjb

- are you sure of the router's IP setup (as above: 10.0.0.77, subnet 255.0.0.0,  b/c10.255.255.255)?

For what its worth, the last few things I did after I got the signal and before I could ping successfully were:

- rebuild kernel without SMP  :Sad:  (lots of mentions of this as a problem)

- emerge rt2500 (to get rid of possible SMP inflluences)

----------

## joey_knisch

I just got it working with WEP a few days ago...  These were my steps.

 *bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo net-wireless/rt2500 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> emerge rt2500
> ...

 

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

 *bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start
> 
> rc-update add net.ra0 default
> ...

 

Sometimes it can't find the AP at startup so some boot processes fail.  I think I could sove it but.. I would rather try to get WPA working   :Laughing: 

----------

